# LowPro Squonking



## kimbo (17/9/15)

When i first saw the small hole in the BF pin provided with the LowPro i had second thoughts about it ability.




To change the pin from the standard 510 to the BF pin it is just a matter of screwing the one out and replacing it with the BF pin that is provided.

I use it on the Reo and there is a bit of a overhang.




I think it looks quite snazzy on the Reo but you be the judge




Here is a vid of the spuoking action. I was quite surprised, it handles the 60/40 juice i use with 
ease

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (17/9/15)

Love the look of this atty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (17/9/15)

that does look small. how is the flavor on this atty?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (17/9/15)

Whats the price on the low pro?


----------



## kimbo (17/9/15)

hands said:


> that does look small. how is the flavor on this atty?


Really nice. I must say it is a ***** to build but if you get it right it performs really well, not a cloud machine but you get flavor for days.


----------

